# Lil Brandon vs sinicle... Lets do it!



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It's personal now! Ill prolly get beat but that's cool I'm here ready to fight! Our clubs can battle it out for 6 months but its me and you one on one 30 days!!! NO CHEERLEADERS OR SHIt TALKING PLEASE!! 30 days, no outside work, must be a lowrider, no $ involved, no prizes, just bragin rights! You want your shot at me and your here's your chance!

STARTS TODAY ENDS DEC 13 
Ill post pics of my fresh kit when I get off work!
No winey excuses if and or butts. Shut yo big ass mouth and build!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in! can we make it Dec1 - Jan 1? I got a kit coming in, just need time for it to get here


----------



## Doc. (Apr 8, 2012)

:drama:.....uffin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

and if $100 is too rich for your blood, let's make each other's build be the prize. building for pink slips so to speak


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

This is gonna be good


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: hno: :facepalm:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

and I'm still trying to figure out what the "something else in mind" is about? so far the only difference between my challenge to you and your's to me, is that you can"t come up with the prize money and you want to start today instead of the first?:twak::dunno:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

$$ not a issue homie I make over a thousand dollars a week in a lead body tech and lead painter! I would much rather spend the money on my daughters Xmas then give to u if I were to lose


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> I'm in! can we make it Dec1 - Jan 1? I got a kit coming in, just need time for it to get here


Nope..... Should have waited till jan first to start bumpin gums then fool. Pull up or shut up!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You didn't bend no rules for the club in the club build off so I'm not doing you any favor. You want it soooo bad come get it!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> You didn't bend no rules for the club in the club build off so I'm not doing you any favor. You want it soooo bad come get it!





sinicle said:


> all that being said, I see your point about the number of members in your club and I agree this puts RM at a distinct disability. maybe we can do a 3 on 3. I'll talk to the club and see if we can ammend the rules to fit your situation.


I did try to accommodate, but we can keep it as is. I'll beat your ass at your game


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

and if your too rich to risk $100, at least offer up the losing kit as prize. I want to drive your shitty build all over town the way Mini did with that Caddy!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you still talking???? Smh.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

are you still too pussy to offer up a prize?
it's ok for you to accept defeat this early, but don't show everyone how scared you are. keep some composure, throw on a poker face:twak:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Heres my entry. Sealed, in box, all fresh. 









Where you at? Diggin in your stash for some POS thats almost finished?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

and PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, whatever you do, DO NOT think of this build off as one of your life's goals! I'd hate for you to quit half way through!!!:roflmao:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

So you make a new topic so u can make the rules, and dont have to go with build off sin offer, and you make more then a thousands dollas a week but you can use 100$ bucks. Who is the sissy now, Now everyone can see why this fool is such a fucking pussy. You put your club in shame and dissgrace. I'll let my homie sin finish you off.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> So you make a new topic so u can make the rules, and dont have to go with build off sin offer, and you make more then a thousands dollas a week but you can use 100$ bucks. Who is the sissy now, Now everyone can see why this fool is such a fucking pussy. You put your club in shame and dissgrace. I'll let my homie sin finish you off.


please, no "cheerleading or shit talking"!:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Leave you palm palms at the door when you return. Please and thank you. 

And I'm at work I have a JOB remember. Something you should try!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> So you make a new topic so u can make the rules, and dont have to go with build off sin offer, and you make more then a thousands dollas a week but you can use 100$ bucks. Who is the sissy now, Now everyone can see why this fool is such a fucking pussy. You put your club in shame and dissgrace. I'll let my homie sin finish you off.


Palm palms at the door please


Oh and also can u pull his dick out your mouth! Thanks!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You must be hurtin for $$$ why keep sayin somethin bout 100$??? 100$ is not even 2 hours of work to me. Want too see the rest of it? It's about a 3800$ check??


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Make 46-55$ a hour depending what I'm doing. I'd wipe me ass with a 100 before I even thought about giving it to you! 










Lmao!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually I have 3 jobs. 1 full time graveyard and two part time day jobs depending on the season. Upholstery usually picks up in spring and that will take up most my time. Speaking of time, thanks for starting this on my one partial day off! Leaves me open for a good brakefast of health food, plastic, and your reputation! ?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet paycheck, too bad you can't buy a personality?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> Make 46-55$ a hour depending what I'm doing. I'd wipe me ass with a 100 before I even thought about giving it to you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmm yall hiring?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Actually I have 3 jobs. 1 full time graveyard and two part time day jobs depending on the season. Upholstery usually picks up in spring and that will take up most my time. Speaking of time, thanks for starting this on my one partial day off! Leaves me open for a good brakefast of health food, plastic, and your reputation! ?



Lol that's right I forgot you work at bed bath and beyond lmao! What's happend Victoria's Secret wasn't hiring? My reputation hahaha
And it's funny how u seem to try to keep throwing me under the bus with my model club. Our member k ow what I can and can't do! 
And they have my back 100 percent. I just thinks is comical how a fellow lugk member talked to me all day via pm telling me how much they didn't like you and not to worry about the buildoff cuz you can't seem to ever finish anything. Said you were good at small details but that's about it...asked me not to leave this site that you were acting childish and you would move past and later try to make friends again!!!

Bwgahahahaha gaga sounds like u need to do some homework in to club playa!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:uh: shit topic :facepalm:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

They also mentioned that you only have 3 or 4 completed builds and nothing no where neat as cool as the builds that I do lol. I'm just sayin. Isn't that comical sin? Want me to prove it cuz I will!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I don't wanna cheerlead but Brandon got more unstarted kits than ANYTHING. DUdes got like 3 or 4 or every year impala you can think of, and a few others. Dude just gave away a brand new "Vantura" I think its called the new chevy van kit..Bought it as soon as it came out for like $25 and was like "here build this!" to an old friend that was hanging out watching us build and didn't have anything of his own.. This was just the past weekend so don''t; think brah gotta cheat with soemthign started. I can't wait to see what happens, dude got hella paint just waiting fo rthis...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

And damn.. I go away for a few minutes and my response is already 2 pages late.. lolz Just build, this ain't a pissin contest. And yea, tell me bout tha tpaycheck, must be nice, lolz


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lol that's right I forgot you work at bed bath and beyond lmao! What's happend Victoria's Secret wasn't hiring? My reputation hahaha
> And it's funny how u seem to try to keep throwing me under the bus with my model club. Our member k ow what I can and can't do!
> And they have my back 100 percent. I just thinks is comical how a fellow lugk member talked to me all day via pm telling me how much they didn't like you and not to worry about the buildoff cuz you can't seem to ever finish anything. Said you were good at small details but that's about  it...asked me not to leave this site that you were acting childish and you would move past and later try to make friends again!!!
> 
> Bwgahahahaha gaga sounds like u need to do some homework in to club playa!



yeah, sounds like my club....LMAO!!!:twak::roflmao:
I don't know about V. S. but hell, I'd work there! I guess only a fella of your persuasion would hate the idea of selling chones to hot girls all day:dunno:

but I digress. I will try to keep the shit talking to a minimum and let my build do the talking.

but, I still must say, I was hoping you'd take this serious. it's a shame you've already given up hope and lost in your head. it's clearly evident in your posts. from "I'll prolly get beat but thats cool I'm here ready to fight" to "I would much rather spend the money on my daughters Xmas then give to u if I were to lose"
seems even a guy as rich as you wouldn't say "I'd rather wipe my ass with $100 than give to you" unless he knew there was no chance he could win?

why don't you just throw in the towel like you did with your education, or put your money where your mouth is.... in my pants pocket! :roflmao:LMAO (sorry, couldn't help that last one).


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol it's cool I would prolly work at vs too!! And my education got me good so far thanks for noticing! And i will admit your skill level is beyond mine! But like il saying goes don't count your money till its in your hand! Plus you got alot of "nut riders" so that will help your votes out! Ill post pics of kit when I get home.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

its go'n down tubby :shh: no


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


> its go'n down tubby :shh: no


:shocked: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Timmy turner Vs. The monopoly man.








*VS*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> Timmy turner Vs. The monopoly man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Want me to prove it cuz I will!!!!!!!!


I'd love to see this, I'm sure it won't be doctored in the slightest



Lowridingmike said:


> Timmy turner Vs. The monopoly man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO:bowrofl:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lol that's right I forgot you work at bed bath and beyond lmao! What's happend Victoria's Secret wasn't hiring? My reputation hahaha
> And it's funny how u seem to try to keep throwing me under the bus with my model club. Our member k ow what I can and can't do!
> And they have my back 100 percent. I just thinks is comical how a fellow lugk member talked to me all day via pm telling me how much they didn't like you and not to worry about the buildoff cuz you can't seem to ever finish anything. Said you were good at small details but that's about it...asked me not to leave this site that you were acting childish and you would move past and later try to make friends again!!!
> 
> Bwgahahahaha gaga sounds like u need to do some homework in to club playa!


 Not talkin shit just gotta ask bro wats wrong wit workin at victoria secret? I use to work at victoria secret when i got out d pen after doin 3 an half year


Lil Brandon said:


> Lol that's right I forgot you work at bed bath and beyond lmao! What's happend Victoria's Secret wasn't hiring? My reputation hahaha
> And it's funny how u seem to try to keep throwing me under the bus with my model club. Our member k ow what I can and can't do!
> And they have my back 100 percent. I just thinks is comical how a fellow lugk member talked to me all day via pm telling me how much they didn't like you and not to worry about the buildoff cuz you can't seem to ever finish anything. Said you were good at small details but that's about it...asked me not to leave this site that you were acting childish and you would move past and later try to make friends again!!!
> 
> Bwgahahahaha gaga sounds like u need to do some homework in to club playa!


 Not talkin shit just gotta ask bro wats wrong wit workin at victoria secret? I use to work at victoria secret when i got out d pen after doin 3 an half years was there for 7months my home girl was d maneger shit i had it made there woul come in late leave early was around pussy all day shit there was like 3 times dat i hit them up fill up one of there suit cassas full of shit new lotions perfumed all kind of shit they sold there an husteld it made sum $ u know they shit aint cheep just got d job to keep my parole officer off my ass but it was fun workin there


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> I'd love to see this, I'm sure it won't be doctored in the slightest
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO:bowrofl:



Lol at mike. Do not pass go! You will not collect Brandon's one hundred dollars lmmfao!!!!

Oh an the man asked me not to get him involved so I won't! Just know you are not very well liked by a couple fellow members. Better get in where you fit in!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I took some time to look through your builds yup all 3 of em lmmfao!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lol at mike. Do not pass go! You will not collect Brandon's one hundred dollars lmmfao!!!!
> 
> Oh an the man asked me not to get him involved so I won't! Just know you are not very well liked by a couple fellow members. Better get in where you fit in!


predictable, especially so since you claimed you could prove it.



Lil Brandon said:


> I took some time to look through your builds yup all 3 of em lmmfao!!!!


wow, how does that feel, knowing and openly admitting that a rookie with only 3 builds under his belt, is gonna beat you at a build off that you designed, with your rules and your guidelines.....OUCH! if I were you, I probably would'a kept that one under wraps...
how long you say been building again?:rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Not long... I'm a rookie : )
I've had enough drama not gonna throw him under the bus!

Don't you have a model to be working on??


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Timmy turner Vs. The monopoly man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damm even youre homie said your a sissy ! Damm thats fucked up. You should just give up


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lol at mike. Do not pass go! You will not collect Brandon's one hundred dollars lmmfao!!!!
> 
> Oh an the man asked me not to get him involved so I won't! Just know you are not very well liked by a couple fellow members. Better get in where you fit in!



Income tax bitch! lolz


No snitchin! :nono:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> Damm even youre homie said your a sissy ! Damm thats fucked up. You should just give up


Naw. I call him Timmy Turner b/c he has "fairly odd parents" in real life.. lolz Ballin!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Naw. I call him Timmy Turner b/c he has "fairly odd parents" in real life.. lolz Ballin!


Brandon, I'm totally just fuckin with you... But Mike left this one wide open.... By fairly odd parents... Do you mean mom and pops are brother and sister? Lmao!

Again... Totally fuckin with you Brandon...you and I already talked and worked our shit out bro


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Naw like this foo got fairly oddparents.. One day he like I'mma have a monte on 24's.. Then poof. A few months a settle ment and some bodywork later and its there... I wanna good paying job..... Pooof.... You get the picture? lolz


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lmao!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol wtf??? You all ain't right! 

Offdattx get off my nuts u next fool! Pull up or shit up!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I think what mike is sayin is I make dreams come true! If you want it bad enough you will have it! That goes with anything in life. If you want it bad enough and put your mind to it you can have anything I'm living walking proof!!! Not tryin to brag or boast but not many fools my age have the things I have or have done the things and set a mark in this town like mike an I have!! We only mid 20s and considered ogs in louisville. And there's some real ass ogs round here!!

Oh and sinicle I want this win.... So we will see!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> Damm even youre homie said your a sissy ! Damm thats fucked up. You should just give up


Who brought the cheer leading squad in? You wanna shot fool cuz to builds really suck ass!!! Might want to make sure you can out build me before u start runnin it! Dick ridin ****** get off his nuts


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I get what your sayin Brandon. It's hard to compete with someone at a young age that has the things you do. I'm 32, work a menial job and drive a 12 yr old car with 178,000 miles on it (that I still owe $6000 on), BUT I KEEP IT CLEAN. LMAO


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol. U tryin tho homie that's all that matters!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Exactly. It don't bother me that I don't have the best, because I do my best to do what matters, and that's take care of my family. As far as my car, around here there aren't many GOOD looking customs, so it still gets looks.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Timmy turner Vs. The monopoly man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I think what mike is sayin is I make dreams come true! If you want it bad enough you will have it! That goes with anything in life. If you want it bad enough and put your mind to it you can have anything I'm living walking proof!!! Not tryin to brag or boast but not many fools my age have the things I have or have done the things and set a mark in this town like mike an I have!! We only mid 20s and considered ogs in louisville. And there's some real ass ogs round here!!
> 
> Oh and sinicle I want this win.... So we will see!


No... Wha tI'm saying is you have fairly odd parents. I work just as hard actually harder and Iain't heard "poof" in a long time.. lolz



grimreaper69 said:


> Exactly. It don't bother me that I don't have the best, because I do my best to do what matters, and that's take care of my family. As far as my car, around here there aren't many GOOD looking customs, so it still gets looks.


Exactly. I fyou try hard, do it LEGAL, and take care of your family (fuckin hate lowrider degenerates.... Or degenerates period) then I give mor epower to you than any dope dealer or lowlife degenerate that don't take care of their own.. Theres so monay so calle d"good people" or very famous or well liked lowriders out there with nice cars and they almost ALL I repeat *ALL* are moving dope one way or another. You'd never think it either til they disappear into thin air and their cars are all getting auctioned off.... Troof.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Work harder than me huh? I think u sit in a office wearing nice clothes working on glasses.... While I'm beatin and bangin and straightening out bent frames an rebuilding cars that look like they have been hit by a train..... Really mike? Come on now lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the trunk hinged and jammed


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

FINALLY!! Pics instead of words for a change. Looks good so far sin.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

So check this mr.monopoly enuf talking just build same goes for 3build man HAHA JUS MESSN SIN jus wipe the floor with him.awwready Sin i kno i can now Go nomote yapping lets see some progress LMFAO


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Fresh kit. Ill start in a week or two no rush here!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Met8to said:


> So check this mr.monopoly enuf talking just build same goes for 3build man HAHA JUS MESSN SIN jus wipe the floor with him.awwready Sin i kno i can now Go nomote yapping lets see some progress LMFAO


Not trying to disrespect u lil homie but you need to leave your palm palms at the door thanks.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey hey hey not takin anything like that serious ha i just wanna see some building action.LIL is dead


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Sin sin he's our man if he can't do it no one can!!! Yaaayyyyy!!! Lmao dudes got TONS of bad lil bitches runnin round in cheerleader outfits! And ever even been to the Super Bowl smh


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn dude just shut the hell up and build already put your plastic where your mouth is damn im a rookie also but i atleast know when to close my mouth and pick up my exacto :fool2:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

So why are you yappin then? Pick up the exacto!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

i do, i pick it up every day trust me you dont wana go their


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

corky said:


> i do, i pick it up every day trust me you dont wana go their


Practicing circumcisions?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao. Gotta have some first before ya can cut em off.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn james thats fucked up no building look on out fb page at my hand formed hearse james and u will see what ive been doing since sunday morning in my spare time


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Can't wait to see the Camaro. Different take on a low than an impala. Good luck to both


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

corky said:


> damn james thats fucked up no building look on out fb page at my hand formed hearse james and u will see what ive been doing since sunday morning in my spare time


Dude hand formed hearse!? You got my attention!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuck all da bs talk may d best builder win thats all there is to it talk shit wit ur building not wit ur mouth dats how a real builder gets down feel me!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I feel u piña! This place is a joke!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> I feel u piña! This place is a joke!


Only because of punchlines like you. 

Speaking of which, just cause I'd hate to see you leave this build off with nothing more than hurt feeling, when you reach the skill level of opening doors and hinging, here's an alternative method of hinging: sometime the standard "outward" swinging hinge isn't right for some cars. So here is a way for you to get a correct "inward" swing that some cars require: 

















And since there's no way to teach you respect (you gotta have some for yourself before you can have/get any from anyone else), I named this build "The Role Model" cause at least during the process of this build, it might teach you a trick or two about building quality builds. Because, as everyone keeps trying to tell you, real builders build while real bitches talk.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol...























I like my hinges better! Thanks for the advice but you can take those coat hangers and shove em!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

And just for the record, you need to learn how to spell! Role models hahahaha


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh and your missing a big key factor here! A Camaro ain't no damn lowrider lol. But I guess for someone like you with no taste at all it's considerable! You would have had better luck with one if your butt buddies cars lol (ESO)


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm done with the shit talking!! Just pack your lunch in the morning buddy cuz this isn't gonna be a walk in the park like you think it is!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Oh and your missing a big key factor here! A Camaro ain't no damn lowrider lol. But I guess for someone like you with no taste at all it's considerable! You would have had better luck with one if your butt buddies cars lol (ESO)


U SHOOD LEARN ABOUT HISTORY ABOUT LOWRIDING :facepalm: BRUH HERE'S A HISTORY LESSON 

​http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/272847-73-81-camaros.html

NO NEED TO THANK ME THIS IS A FREE BE HOMIE :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: :naughty: KNOW UR HISTORY DUMB ASS :yes:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That's not a lowlow to me... I'm more of a traditional fan but to each his own! And I prolly know more lowriding history than both you butt pirates put together. That's actually a ugly Camaro compared to some I've seen. But like I said everyone had the own opinion.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

How sad.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

By the way "bigdogg" that lil pink tuetue looks cute on you! Lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Brandon's out of this build and off layitlow. To many winey ass crybabys and cheerleaders!!


since you're too scared to risk money or a build as a prize, how bout you try being a man and at least sticking to your word, for once.

how about this: loser leaves layitlow for good. 

you said yourself you don't even like it here. why don't you save this site for the builders and you can go find angry chat rooms to vent your future frustrations?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im.17 n know that camaros are some of the OG lowriders i dont know what history you hav about lowriders ....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Vote Brandon as mclovin for 2013...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> That's not a lowlow to me... I'm more of a traditional fan but to each his own! And I prolly know more lowriding history than both you butt pirates put together. That's actually a ugly Camaro compared to some I've seen. But like I said everyone had the own opinion.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: OH SHIT SO JUST BECAUSE U SAY ITS NOT LOWLOW WE HAVE TO CHANGE HISTORY CAUSE HE DONT LIKE THEM BECAUSE THEY AINT LOWRIDERS CAUSE THEY AINT TRADITIONAL TO HIM RT BRUH :facepalm:WHAT DO U THINK WAS A PART OF LOWRIDING HISTORY HOMIE AND AS U KNOWING MORE THAN ME BRUH :nono:I WAS LOWRIDING B4 U WER IN UR FAIRY ODD PARENT NUTT SACK HOMIE :wow:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> since you're too scared to risk money or a build as a prize, how bout you try being a man and at least sticking to your word, for once.
> 
> how about this: loser leaves layitlow for good.
> 
> you said yourself you don't even like it here. why don't you save this site for the builders and you can go find angry chat rooms to vent your future frustrations?



Honestly I'm trying to settle all this drama down so we can get some good building in! But between you and the jr varsity cheer leading squad that you keep isn't helping the situation. And since real builders build and not talk..... Why are every one of you claiming tour real builders but still bumpin your gums? And ill never leave this site buddie your forgetting the main reason I'm on this site isn't for models. It's for the real cars. There's only about 6 people in this model forum that I have respect for and those 6 people know who they are! So honestly I don't care what you all say or think anymore I'm not gonna let it get to me. This was a build off not the regional cheerleading comp. Thanks have a nice rest of the day!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> By the way "bigdogg" that lil pink tuetue looks cute on you! Lol


THIS FOO LMAO...........:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Honestly I'm trying to settle all this drama down so we can get some good building in! But between you and the jr varsity cheer leading squad that you keep isn't helping the situation. And since real builders build and not talk..... Why are every one of you claiming tour real builders but still bumpin your gums? And ill never leave this site buddie your forgetting the main reason I'm on this site isn't for models. It's for the real cars. There's only about 6 people in this model forum that I have respect for and those 6 people know who they are! So honestly I don't care what you all say or think anymore I'm not gonna let it get to me. This was a build off not the regional cheerleading comp. Thanks have a nice rest of the day!


WHO FUCKIN CARES ABOUT REAL CARS IN THIS FORUM ITS ABOUT MODEL CARS STOP BRINGING IT UP :uh: ITS GETTING OLD :yes:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you still talkin?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Are you still talkin?


Are still here? :uh:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

again in the final words.....

And since there's no way to teach you respect (you gotta have some for yourself before you can have/get any from anyone else), I named this build "The Role Model" cause at least during the process of this build, it might teach you a trick or two about building quality builds. Because, as everyone keeps trying to tell you, real builders build while real bitches talk. 


real builders do build ive looked threw 5 pages of this today and seen pics of sinicle building and you talkin and worrying bout his cheerleaders like i said before dont talk bout it be bout it. 

sinicle i think that is a fair deal looser leaves lil model section forever i agree completely with that maybe he will learn not to bite off more than he can chew 

thats just my .02


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Honestly I'm trying to settle all this drama down so we can get some good building in! But between you and the jr varsity cheer leading squad that you keep isn't helping the situation. And since real builders build and not talk..... Why are every one of you claiming tour real builders but still bumpin your gums? And ill never leave this site buddie your forgetting the main reason I'm on this site isn't for models. It's for the real cars. There's only about 6 people in this model forum that I have respect for and those 6 people know who they are! So honestly I don't care what you all say or think anymore I'm not gonna let it get to me. This was a build off not the regional cheerleading comp. Thanks have a nice rest of the day!


nobody's my cheerleader. it's just everybody on this site knows you're a loudmouth no talent fake. game recognize game McBrandum, you ain't got it.:nosad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

If I was the one to challenge someone and lose at it..id feel foolish to come around by that fact. But to each his own. Build on.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

be nice if we could just vote your ass outta here and don't worry, we'd leave 6 ballots open for all your buddies


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm hungry... Who wants a cheeseburger?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Couldn't resist...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Couldn't resist...


:loco: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> I'm hungry... Who wants a cheeseburger?


i do bring me one  and a snickers too im a be here awhile :facepalm: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Some good shitter reading up in here! How about everyone stop chatting & let these guys get to it? & hopefully they'll start some building.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

As long as we keep fighting ? We make the government happy! Impeach OBAMA, and bring back the constitution. 
buy Gun's, make job's, make baby's, no abortions (not even for stupid people) grow weed, build models and be happy!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Hydro for president!! By the way CHR1S619, it's funny that u bring up shitter reading, as I am reading this while sittin on the toilet... Hahahaha


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Oh and your missing a big key factor here! A Camaro ain't no damn lowrider lol. But I guess for someone like you with no taste at all it's considerable! You would have had better luck with one if your butt buddies cars lol (ESO)



:facepalm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Anything can be a lowrider. Its the mindset in the person that build the car/truck/van/suv/crossover/sports car/etc. Once ya put a definition as such saying such n such isn't this or that..that becomes an opinion of whoever is saying so... we all have different outlooks as to what is and isn't a lowrider.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

chris_thobe said:


> Hydro for president!! By the way CHR1S619, it's funny that u bring up shitter reading, as I am reading this while sittin on the toilet... Hahahaha


WASH YOUR HANDS BEFORE YOU TEXT SHIT!


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> Hydro for president!! By the way CHR1S619, it's funny that u bring up shitter reading, as I am reading this while sittin on the toilet... Hahahaha


X2


----------



## jaymerck2 (Aug 28, 2012)

where r the pics smh


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama: Hold on for amin ya'll, I gotta go re-up on munchies..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: :naughty: KNOW UR HISTORY DUMB ASS :yes:


THEY WAS POPULAR LIKE IMPALAS BACK IN THE DAY, VERY TRADITIONAL CALI LOW RIDER



Lil Brandon said:


> That's not a lowlow to me... I'm more of a traditional fan but to each his own! And I prolly know more lowriding history than both you butt pirates put together. That's actually a ugly Camaro compared to some I've seen. But like I said everyone had the own opinion.


 WHAT EVER TURNS YOU ON, WHAT EVER YOU ALTER CAN BE A LOW RIDER
View attachment 569201
View attachment 569202
MY HOME BOY BIG C HAD ONE OF THESE BACK IN THE DAY BASKET SPOKES,TINTED WINDOWS,KRACO SOUND SYSTEM,DROPPED IN THE BACK LIFTED IN THE FRONT BIGGEST JOKE IN THE HOOD TO HIM IT WAS THE HOTTEST THIG IN THE STREETS,ANY THING YOU WANNA LOW RIDE HOMIE CAN BE A LOW RIDER ****** HAD VW's, DATSUN'S,PINTO'S WHAT EVER THIS IS A GREMLIN LOOKS CLEAN THO RIGHT
View attachment 569203
A DAMN GREMLIN THO:facepalm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> THEY WAS POPULAR LIKE IMPALAS BACK IN THE DAY, VERY TRADITIONAL CALI LOW RIDER
> 
> WHAT EVER TURNS YOU ON, WHAT EVER YOU ALTER CAN BE A LOW RIDER
> View attachment 569201
> ...



Not the kraco! lol..............:rofl:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

like i said i pick my knife up every day oh and by the way sin here is what u can drive to haul off the remains of whats left from him

my new build LIL BRANDONS LAST RIDE

























LIKE I SAID IM A REGULAR BUILDER


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Stop cheerleading with your mudpile. I like the coffin however. Make your own topic.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

mud pile hell thats all styrene no mud at all damn you guys gota look closer :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

corky said:


> like i said i pick my knife up every day oh and by the way sin here is what u can drive to haul off the remains of whats left from him
> 
> my new build LIL BRANDONS LAST RIDE
> 
> ...


Dats gangsta homie much props really diggin it dats how u do it tho on d cool u let ur building do the talkin


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks pina this is only after 4 days still gota change up the headlights and put in a grill


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

corky said:


> mud pile hell thats all styrene no mud at all damn you guys gota look closer :worship:


Good thing. Scribing door lines out of body filler would have to suck ass.. lolz


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

like i said before its all styrene with one coat of primer i dont do the body filler shit real builders know how to build


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

corky said:


> like i said before its all styrene with one coat of primer i dont do the body filler shit real builders know how to build


Every builder on the planet has used filler one time or another.. DOn't get all butthurt on me now.. lolz you saying jevries, machio, pina, masterpiece are real builders b/c they use filler ? lmao!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Lil Brandon said:


> Make 46-55$ a hour depending what I'm doing. I'd wipe me ass with a 100 before I even thought about giving it to you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit! I thought I made good money, I need a job where you work.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

nope just sayin i dont use it trust me im not but hurt yet man just stating my .02


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

yuppp.. cleaned dat up real quick...lolz comedy central...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> shit! I thought I made good money, I need a job where you work.


Having Body shop experience..... and retail experience..... thats the bill/work order for work being done. out of that comes supplies, materials, etc. etc. , the bill is paid to the shop and a workers hourly rate is paid out of that. 

IM not hating in anyway, im just saying a shop bill dont prove shit, paystubs.... paystubs prove shit.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

mademan said:


> Having Body shop experience..... and retail experience..... thats the bill/work order for work being done. out of that comes supplies, materials, etc. etc. , the bill is paid to the shop and a workers hourly rate is paid out of that.
> 
> IM not hating in anyway, im just saying a shop bill dont prove shit, paystubs.... paystubs prove shit.


This has become a known fact. Somebody got caught...... Stunting? lolz!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

corky said:


> like i said i pick my knife up every day oh and by the way sin here is what u can drive to haul off the remains of whats left from him
> 
> my new build LIL BRANDONS LAST RIDE
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:You know I like that.SICK!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lowridingmike said:


> Every builder on the planet has used filler one time or another.. DOn't get all butthurt on me now.. lolz you saying jevries, machio, pina, masterpiece are real builders b/c they use filler ? lmao!



I don't use body filler either ca glue with activator and some shit in a yellow bottle that melts plastic together I forget the name hahaha


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> I don't use body filler either ca glue with activator and some shit in a yellow bottle that melts plastic together I forget the name hahaha


:shocked:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Proweld? Tenax? Use both frequently myself. Filler is a water of time
.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I prefer superglue, baby powder and kicker. dries solid, doesn't shrink and stands up to whatever.*


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^ageeed


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Proweld? Tenax? Use both frequently myself. Filler is a water of time
> .


Tenax is the one I was too lazy to look


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> *I prefer superglue, baby powder and kicker. dries solid, doesn't shrink and stands up to whatever.*


Same here also baking soda works well


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Same here also baking soda works well


:shocked::facepalm:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked::facepalm:


You never tried it frank ?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

rollindeep408 said:


> Same here also baking soda works well


Trend was talking about this on fb today,bonds with everything,I'm going to upgrade now to this.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Trend was talking about this on fb today,bonds with everything,I'm going to upgrade now to this.


Be careful once you try it you'll throw out that shitty brittle putty


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Stop cheerleading with your mudpile. I like the coffin however. Make your own topic.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Since I'm going with a very basic 70s style, I'm only running one aircraft pump to the front with the back laid out via lowering blocks. 









I'll add the U-bolts and shit during final assembly


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Plus you'll love the fumes !* 


rollindeep408 said:


> Be careful once you try it you'll throw out that shitty brittle putty


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

rollindeep408 said:


> I don't use body filler either ca glue with activator and some shit in a yellow bottle that melts plastic together I forget the name hahaha


I Just started using this stuff from Dr. Vinyl (body shop) that is like superglue but when you apply it you just start sanding it and it gets hard. You can use kicker but then it won't sand. Chevy Woods put me up on it not a clue what its called. THe bond is way stronger than ca glue though!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Suspension and undercarriage are done except for the detail shit like fuel, brake and hydro lines, plus a couple small things on the rear end









Im diggin the stance


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bigdogg323 said:


> U SHOOD LEARN ABOUT HISTORY ABOUT LOWRIDING :facepalm: BRUH HERE'S A HISTORY LESSON
> 
> ​http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/272847-73-81-camaros.html
> 
> NO NEED TO THANK ME THIS IS A FREE BE HOMIE :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

mademan said:


> Having Body shop experience..... and retail experience..... thats the bill/work order for work being done. out of that comes supplies, materials, etc. etc. , the bill is paid to the shop and a workers hourly rate is paid out of that.
> 
> IM not hating in anyway, im just saying a shop bill dont prove shit, paystubs.... paystubs prove shit.


:scrutinize:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> Suspension and undercarriage are done except for the detail shit like fuel, brake and hydro lines, plus a couple small things on the rear end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great stance & weathering man :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice looking good sin


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Not bad Dr. Sin. Its looking a tad 1 sided in here on the pics...heard he's laying low on the site for a stint...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lowridingmike said:


> I Just started using this stuff from Dr. Vinyl (body shop) that is like superglue but when you apply it you just start sanding it and it gets hard. You can use kicker but then it won't sand. Chevy Woods put me up on it not a clue what its called. THe bond is way stronger than ca glue though!


Is it called q bond ? I sell it at my shop


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

that looks killer sin very very nice


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I like seeing the build up pics.  I know what's going into the builds to compare. But I also know the time involved to take pics and post forum updates. I myself rarely post progress updates, but if I was in a buildoff I would post updates to show speed and quality to show the little details it takes to win. Sin great start I like this build


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I Like the old school look of that Sin!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Did Brandon disappear. Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Not taking up for him but our feud is done..told me in pm he's gonna be off the site awhile. Over the drama and BS surrounding this build off....even tho hee the one that started.... who knows. Kinda knew this would happen anyways.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Not taking up for him but our feud is done..told me in pm he's gonna be off the site awhile. Over the drama and BS surrounding this build off....even tho hee the one that started.... who knows. Kinda knew this would happen anyways.


Oh, well. In the mean time:

Magnetic door catches to keep doors shut nice and tight...and cause magnets are cool


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Look good Sinicle and on that note :






:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Oh, well. In the mean time:
> 
> Magnetic door catches to keep doors shut nice and tight...and cause magnets are cool


Talking bout taking it to the next level shit...that's some badassness Doug.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Suspension and undercarriage are done except for the detail shit like fuel, brake and hydro lines, plus a couple small things on the rear end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the rims they're killer!


rollindeep408 said:


> Is it called q bond ? I sell it at my shop


 They call it "Flex Gel" its pretty cool shit, was just using some last night againon my 67 caprice..



sinicle said:


> Oh, well. In the mean time:
> 
> Magnetic door catches to keep doors shut nice and tight...and cause magnets are cool


Great idea, looks liek it works good in the vids too.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Sin, your build is looking real good so far.Its always very impressive to see the crazy detail work and working features you put into your builds.:worship:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps guys, Im just trying to keep this build off interesting.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> Oh, well. In the mean time:
> 
> Magnetic door catches to keep doors shut nice and tight...and cause magnets are cool


the magnets are cool! great work homie


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice old school low low Sin.clean stance.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn doug u killin it bro with the detail work


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dat wat im talking bout my boy sin lettin his build do d talkin much props sin do yo thang


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Agree there..that's how it should be no matter. Enuf BS just build.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I ran my jams flush with the body for really only one reason: I was being lazy. 









But after Bigdogs insistant bitchy texts that I maintain my usual standards of detail, I fixed the issue. Here's what it should look like:


















I just want to say thanks Frank. I appreciate the feedback, it gives me inspiration and drive.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

solid work homie !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks trend


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's hard up there sin. Definitely a drive for sure..with a backer! I just might jam my Tahoe up tonite...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

A mock up of the belt system. After making the PS pump bracket and getting all the measurements, I'm gonna cut it all apart and make my own belt. Aside from that, a little touch up paint and a few more details and this engine is done


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

So wheres brandon at :dunno: :dunno: i guess he was all talk and no action kinda of fella smdh that sucks


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jamb work is clean Sin...nice work bro'.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess he's taking a break from LiL for a spell, Frank. 
Thanks D 
Got the brackets made, now to run the belt:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Killin it Doug!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

You killing it doug, wheres the other guy at. This aint no true competion


----------



## jaymerck2 (Aug 28, 2012)

badass camaro!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> You killing it doug, wheres the other guy at. This aint no true competion


I guess he's building in private. He got butthurt that folks were giving him a taste of his own meds and he turned tail to build in peace. I'm sure he's still in it, he's just being dramatic. Plus it's probably hard to keep posting progress pics when other people are doing your work for you.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks jay


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I ran my jams flush with the body for really only one reason: I was being lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sinicle said:


> A mock up of the belt system. After making the PS pump bracket and getting all the measurements, I'm gonna cut it all apart and make my own belt. Aside from that, a little touch up paint and a few more details and this engine is done





sinicle said:


> I guess he's taking a break from LiL for a spell, Frank.
> Thanks D
> Got the brackets made, now to run the belt:


bad ass work! looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That's some nice work Doug!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps guys

I did say I was going 70s, so I'd say a single aircraft pump to the front is in order









Pretty much the look Im going for:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wow: That looks clean...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> I guess he's building in private. He got butthurt that folks were giving him a taste of his own meds and he turned tail to build in peace. I'm sure he's still in it, he's just being dramatic. Plus it's probably hard to keep posting progress pics when other people are doing your work for you.





You know the deal.....


























Wait for it..




























Wait for it...































Wait for dat muhfugga.




















And....












Good job hating. I wish I could post progress. With all the work that the ppl that HAVE been building over brandon's has done in the last week or so, I don't see how there'd be time. Lil brandon got hella work done to that 60, I tell y awhat, the motor, and interior are already almost done and they're SICK. Bet $$$ you've never seen this shit b4. EVER. Tyler has juiced an ice cream truck, cut up and damn near built another, painted foiled and cleared a full patterned big body caddy, cut hinged and based his 53 bel air, and Chevy woods has damn near complely buil this two cars. He post progress pics on facebook (the blue 64 he's building) and he's got another car thats extra special (haven't seen a single one of thes ein LUGK) that he's building as well to be his "ram in the bush". I'mma be honest, I'm just building a 60 drop on cruiser skirts that you can put a key in, start up and drive damn near. No big suspense on my end. THats what work everybody has and is doing to their OWN cars.. lolz Oh, Tyler soldered one l.e.d. getting David (Chevy Woods) th ehang of wiring em up. Thats the only help thats be given thus far. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Heres that ice cream truck I was talkin bout.. Just in case anyone wanted to see...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Heres that ice cream truck I was talkin bout.. Just in case anyone wanted to see...


That's dope!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Right on Mike, glad to hear RMs are busy building, but you're in the wrong thread. You're looking for the LUGK VS RM thread. Only folks in this build off are me and Brandon. And anyway, verbal reports don't count. pics or it didn't happen. Unless brandon scrapped the 60 and the icecream truck is his new entry?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Right on Mike, glad to hear RMs are busy building, but you're in the wrong thread. You're looking for the LUGK VS RM thread. Only folks in this build off are me and Brandon. And anyway, verbal reports don't count. pics or it didn't happen. Unless brandon scrapped the 60 and the icecream truck is his new entry?


Thats what am saying to!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Cpat of the cheerleading squad butthurt b/c the away team always sends a scout b4 the game? lolz Comedy Central. Love your attitude though, gonna make my retarded ass compadre smacking your camaro as nice as it is THAT MUCH FUNNIER! lolzies:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Cpat of the cheerleading squad butthurt b/c the away team always sends a scout b4 the game? lolz Comedy Central. Love your attitude though, gonna make my retarded ass compadre smacking your camaro as nice as it is THAT MUCH FUNNIER! lolzies:thumbsup:


I think the chearleder is you cause when your team is losing the chearleders start cheering, and by the looks of it only one posting is sin, Not brandon...... so you come show your cheers so brandon comes out and post. But he dont!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> I think the chearleder is you cause when your team is losing the chearleders start cheering, and by the looks of it only one posting is sin, Not brandon...... so you come show your cheers so brandon comes out and post. But he dont!


So is that what it is????..... SOunds complecated. Bwahahahahahahaha.. Carry on entertaining me young pompom waiver.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:ugh: LIKE I SAID IN THE OTHER THREAD TOPIC FAIL :finger:

:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Cpat of the cheerleading squad butthurt b/c the away team always sends a scout b4 the game? lolz Comedy Central. Love your attitude though, gonna make my retarded ass compadre smacking your camaro as nice as it is THAT MUCH FUNNIER! lolzies:thumbsup:


Are you taking drugs you shouldn't be, or not taking the drugs you should?
Nothing of what you and your little buddy do or say makes any sense. For example: you go on to a thread on a one on one build off, that you're not even involved with (technically), and post a rant about how and what your club is building along with a pic. It has aboslutly nothing to do with this buildoff. Why wouldn't you post that in the club buildoff thread, where you don't post anything relevant either? And when told you had made a mistake, you get defensive and childish. And why is it brandon NEEDS someone to speak for him in the first place? Oh thats right, cause someone else is doing the work! He better tell his builders to get the lead out and get some pics for him. A build off ain't shit without pics

And if by some crazy ass chance that I do lose this buildoff, I'll walk away from it feeling pretty good that it took a club's worth of work to beat me


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol nonsense like this is why I don't bother to post! 
Please carry on.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

So does this mean u forfit brandon?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Fuck it. I tried to build off against this fatherless, dishonorable fuck, but seems Im the only one here. I won this build off before it began, brandum knew this, thats why fuckmouth wouldn't put the money up for a prize and had to start his own thread calling me out with the exact same rules, minus the risk, the jackass. There's no incentive to win and my "competition" can't even post all the amazing progress that his wifey keeps tellin us about. Bigdogg's right: shit topic. Im out of this build off since there's not one worthy opponent in all of "Role Models", I'm washing my hands of you fake ass wanna be muthafukkas! When you want to anny up the $100 prize money and stick with the condition that loser leaves Lil for good, hit me up, I'll be your huckleberry. Until then, try to call your dad, rebuild that relationship a bit so you can hear that you're a failure by someone who you care about. Maybe then it'll sink in long enough for you to learn to shut that bitch mouth of yours once in a while and avoid any future situations like this.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

And any response from anyone in RM aside from agreeing to those terms, is only them mumbling on my dick in their mouth. Don't choke sweetheart.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

After all that shit talkin and you for forfiting lmao!!! Just like a bitch!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice Pesco pimp by the way! But, I thought we were building 1/25 scale models. Not 1/18. That thing is huge! Takes up the while trunk lol! In your pic the pump was sitting in the inner quarter. Tours takes up the while trunk. Just sayin I know you can do better


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

So put your purse down, pull up your pretty pink panties, and hit the bench, but you better hit it harder than that if you want to win this, I really don't want to post pics now, you will deff quit.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sinicle said:


> And any response from anyone in RM aside from agreeing to those terms, is only them mumbling on my dick in their mouth. Don't choke sweetheart.


Odd, I thought my terms were quite clear...

Now go wipe your chin princess, I think during that big avoidance speech of your's, a little dribbled out. And sorry, no matter how much your running mouth fills the air with the smell stale dick, it's just too little too late. You should understand this concept, it's like your attempt at an education, your Mom's attempt to raise you alone, or even your attempt to seem heterosexual by marrying that mannish whore and producing sub-par offspring. Now go save your $100 and put it towards a private tutor for your mentally disabled kids in a hope that they might turn out better than you.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol ^^^ this guy is butt hurt. So you quit the buildoff? Figured you would half way through. Ill post pics when I get home from hanging out with my lovely family. Just didn't want ya to see how bad you was gettin beat... Didn't know you would thrownantrmper tantrum over it sorry bro...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Mean while I will still I build my car and have it complete before dec 13.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry kid, unless you want to anny up a prize, there's no reason for me to go against you. Its like fighting a woman or a retard: you can't win. Even if I win, so what. I still just beat a retard, wow. And if for some insane reason I lose, I just lost to a retard. Aside from the small amount of satisfaction I'll feel, I get nothing for my efforts. I'll still hold to the Dec 13 deadline, but that's just to get this build outta the way so I can finnish the Caddy for the real build off I'm in. So feel free to cry and run that dick pleaser all you want, but if you want to battle me, you gotta sweeten the pot a bit.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Nice Pesco pimp by the way! But, I thought we were building 1/25 scale models. Not 1/18. That thing is huge! Takes up the while trunk lol! In your pic the pump was sitting in the inner quarter. Tours takes up the while trunk. Just sayin I know you can do better













HEY HOMIE B4 U CRITSIZE SUMONES WORK U SHOOD LOOK AT URS BRO URS AINT THAT PERFECT EITHER HOMIE


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't want your $ or your ugly ass Camaro, nor do u want you to leave the site, I actually like checking your thread out from time to time, so when I beat you, you can keep all of the above, and my point will be proven. Happy thanksgiving dick head!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

this thread cracks my ass up!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

regalistic said:


> this thread cracks my ass up!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


yup!!! good shitter reading


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> I don't want your $ or your ugly ass Camaro, nor do u want you to leave the site, I actually like checking your thread out from time to time, so when I beat you, you can keep all of the above, and my point will be proven. Happy thanksgiving dick head!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: chit :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :shh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> I don't want your $ or your ugly ass Camaro, nor do u want you to leave the site, I actually like checking your thread out from time to time, so when I beat you, you can keep all of the above, and my point will be proven. Happy thanksgiving dick head!


:uh: for fuck sake already! sin threw pics...brandon...throw yours in....posting progress as you build...is kind of a BUILD OFF right?! both of you can throw down....so just have a fucking build off already.....dec. 13th is only a couple weeks away....so post up!! doesnt need to be said again cuz its like beating a dead horse....but fuck it!! THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS WHY A LOT OF GUYS LEFT!!! stop with the fucking shit talk FROM BOTH OF YOU and just throw down on the build off?! EVERYONE ELSE... stop with your 2 pennies and let this go down....like sin said....this is between 2 builders...not 2 clubs! AHHHHH...i feel better...thanks for listening to my rant! :biggrin: JOIN THE X-MAS EXCHANGE BEFORE ITS TOO LATE! build on fellers!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow reading this shit is like watching a roast on Comedy Central pure comedy ....... Less pissing more pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Wow reading this shit is like watching a roast on Comedy Central pure comedy ....... Less pissing more pics


COMEDYCENTRAL PRESENTS.... THE ROAST OF EMINEM

AND COMEDY CENTRAL ALSO PRESENTS..... THE ROAST OF CAPTAIN MORGAN


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> COMEDYCENTRAL PRESENTS.... THE ROAST OF EMINEM
> 
> AND COMEDY CENTRAL ALSO PRESENTS..... THE ROAST OF CAPTAIN MORGAN


LMMAO! I'm almost scared to ask who's who! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Got home last from thanksgiving dinner that's why pics went posted last night for god sake! Here you go....










Doors are hinged and jambed

















License plate is hinged


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

All the stupid batteries cut out and new floor put in.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Reversed dash!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Think wit yo dipstick jimmy!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Fuel lines and wiring started


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Proof that I do my own engraving too!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Let me charge my phone and ill upload more


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

THis is Lowridingmike saying....... I told ya bitches! lolz. Damn should've kept some of those secrets but the cats still not all out the bag! Ha ha! I know ya'll like the reverse dash too. Gotta love dat shit huh? (in my best leslie chan from hangover voice "So long! Gayboys!"


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Moral of this story...


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

BOOOOMMM HEEEEAAAADSHOT!








Roll models for the kill.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

uffin: :420: :rofl:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good homie like d monte in d back ground also much props


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

RM should do more collaboration builds, you do good work when you're all working on one kit


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> RM should do more collaboration builds, you do good work when you're all working on one kit


yet my so called "rant" was "irrelevant". If you read what each person was doing as stated earlier you wouldn't look so dumb right now. And doug, lookin dumb isn't your style at all homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> RM should do more collaboration builds, you do good work when you're all working on one kit


Lol seriously??? Already huh? Can't man up and admit that your gettin beat! Just like a bitch! Good thing u quit the buildoff cuz I was gonna stomp that ass and you know it! Lmao! It's bad enough I'm hangin out in the kiddie pool, but I'm not arguin wit the kids anymore think what you want but we all know your not man enough to admit it! Now go crawl under a rock cuz I'm sure you feel stupid as hell! Rspecially after all that shit talkin! And where all your dick ridin buddies? I thought they were all saddled up? ha!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

So long gay boiiiii! Lmao had to say it too! For the rest of you, stay tuned I'm gonna continue to keep my mouth shut but I will continue to finish the car and keep posting pics!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Reversed steering linkage.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Bent a arm bar for cylendar clearance.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats a great idea on the gas door, where have I seen that before?.......oh thats right! On MY 60 Imp! Haaha! 
















Wow you guys really think out side the box. But I feel like I let you down, if I would have just given you a how to, you neighbor's wouldn't have stolen your gas cap! Your build is like the Winchester House, you hinge doors that go nowhere! LMMAO!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Molded arms


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Molded trailing arms for engraving


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Engraved exhaust. Ill post more when I get home.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

LOVE ALL FLASH MOLD LINES GREAT QUALITY! LOL


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

There he is I knew he was saddle up ready to ride the dick!i guess your hoping off his dick to mine? Sorry bro don't swing that way holla at dark side he get u together!


And I named this build for you sin. It's called "SIN 60"


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> There he is I knew he was saddle up ready to ride the dick!i guess your hoping off his dick to mine? Sorry bro don't swing that way holla at dark side he get u together!
> 
> 
> And I named this build for you sin. It's called "SIN 60"


:roflmao: Ummm..... Nah homie.... I don't do charity work nor sloppy seconds.... Thanks for the offer though...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> LOVE ALL FLASH MOLD LINES GREAT QUALITY! LOL


Lmao. Read my mind with that...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> And I named this build for you sin. It's called "SIN 60"


I guess they say imitation is the highest form of flattery..but I do wish if someone were gonna bite my shit, they had more talent ( at least as much as me anyway), Thats like thowin a shitty burner over a nice piece.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao: Ummm..... Nah homie.... I don't do charity work nor sloppy seconds.... Thanks for the offer though...


 :rofl: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> I guess they say imitation is the highest form of flattery..but I do wish if someone were gonna bite my shit, they had more talent ( at least as much as me anyway), Thats like thowin a shitty burner over a nice piece.




Oh..... the irony..... lolz :drama: dis shit is good nikkuh.... ummm hmmmm.... I bet the white boy with the bad attitude whoop beat the ginger wit that dingle balls in his lincoln... Ummm hmm yupppp.. WHere the trash can, ay baby take this plate in the kitchen fa me! Da fight is on an dus nikkah's got hands.. :drama: Brang me sum kool aid too... Ice half way to the top, gotta leave some room fa mah drank! :drama:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> I guess they say imitation is the highest form of flattery..but I do wish if someone were gonna bite my shit, they had more talent ( at least as much as me anyway), Thats like thowin a shitty burner over a nice piece.


Your the one that quit the build off thanks for the easy win. But it was gonna take more than 1 cut open and hinged door, a rubber band for a belt, and a peso pump the size of a fire hydrant to beat me...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> I guess they say imitation is the highest form of flattery..but I do wish if someone were gonna bite my shit, they had more talent ( at least as much as me anyway), Thats like thowin a shitty burner over a nice piece.


Shitty burner over a nice piece??? Are you relating that to graffiti?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


> Engraved exhaust. Ill post more when I get home.


This looks pretty good,man.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I can do without all of the ridiculous and unnecessary shit-talking but the quality of both builds looks fantastic!! I dig the reverse dash, I have a stalled '73 Caprice with a similar mod only I got frustrated after I got the GPS screen molded in and dropped it :banghead: Maybe I'll pick it back up and finish it one day. It would be cool if the both of you, with your considerable collective talent, could stay focused on the actual building of MODELS as opposed to the building of the pissing contest. Keep up the good work, fellas. you BOTH do excellent work. :nicoderm: *


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> *I can do without all of the ridiculous and unnecessary shit-talking but the quality of both builds looks fantastic!! I dig the reverse dash, I have a stalled '73 Caprice with a similar mod only I got frustrated after I got the GPS screen molded in and dropped it :banghead: Maybe I'll pick it back up and finish it one day. It would be cool if the both of you, with your considerable collective talent, could stay focused on the actual building of MODELS as opposed to the building of the pissing contest. Keep up the good work, fellas. you BOTH do excellent work. :nicoderm: *


X2......dec. 13th is coming up soon! nice engraving brandon! scribed plastic then foil...or it it that AC tape?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


> *I can do without all of the ridiculous and unnecessary shit-talking but the quality of both builds looks fantastic!! I dig the reverse dash, I have a stalled '73 Caprice with a similar mod only I got frustrated after I got the GPS screen molded in and dropped it :banghead: Maybe I'll pick it back up and finish it one day. It would be cool if the both of you, with your considerable collective talent, could stay focused on the actual building of MODELS as opposed to the building of the pissing contest. Keep up the good work, fellas. you BOTH do excellent work. :nicoderm: *


x3 shits gettin old Both builds looking great.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree I left for 2 weeks and come back to people still talkin shit but it is what it is. Sinicle quit the buildoff but I will finish mine before dec 13 to prove my point. Other than that I'm done talking and you won't see me post much on here at all after this! But yea hock it is ac tape, you just carve into it after you lay it down like foil.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Oooooww weeeyhh!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Its 7 am i been at the bench for a hour now, Based with hok Orion silver, tape is ready, blade is ready, im ready, you know what time it is! Let me show you how this is done! Good thing ya dropped out cuz I was bout to take ya old a$$ to school!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

My booth, if that's what you want to call it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Smooth base homie , nice detail too ...*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama: Roll Models.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Who shot that sexy green caddy? lolz instead of two chains... TWO NEOS! lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Thats a great idea on the gas door, where have I seen that before?.......oh thats right! On MY 60 Imp! Haaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THats a damn clean job of that mod. However its no monkey see monkey do. THe real car's plate frame folds down for gas. THats why you never see the plate mod in anything newer than '60, if anything opening gas door on the side o fthe body.. Makes since.



Tonioseven said:


> *I can do without all of the ridiculous and unnecessary shit-talking but the quality of both builds looks fantastic!! I dig the reverse dash, I have a stalled '73 Caprice with a similar mod only I got frustrated after I got the GPS screen molded in and dropped it :banghead: Maybe I'll pick it back up and finish it one day. It would be cool if the both of you, with your considerable collective talent, could stay focused on the actual building of MODELS as opposed to the building of the pissing contest. Keep up the good work, fellas. you BOTH do excellent work. :nicoderm: *





hocknberry said:


> X2......dec. 13th is coming up soon! nice engraving brandon! scribed plastic then foil...or it it that AC tape?





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> x3 shits gettin old Both builds looking great.


The shit talking is purely for entertainment. When it was 4 of them on one of me everythign was coogi right? Exactly it was.. They hadn't seen all this yet runnin it and this ain't even hal fthe goodies.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Lil Brandon said:


>


Looks good homie, did you engrave it on the part?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> Looks good homie, did you engrave it on the part?


Its aluminum tape. Check the $100 build off, everybody's doing it.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> THats a damn clean job of that mod. However its no monkey see monkey do. THe real car's plate frame folds down for gas. THats why you never see the plate mod in anything newer than '60, if anything opening gas door on the side o fthe body.. Makes since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" you took the words right out of mouth " and your still here, wow how the game changed,no same game same players,yeah Mike how many pages of shit talk'n you put up with :dunno: now they want peace ! oh well all I got to say is Brandon is look'n real good I know his paint game is on deck but the build :wow: got damn how many fuck'n rabbits he got in that hat. Come Sinicle and finish this where is Sinicle :dunno: .......


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Like I said: I plan on keeping the deadline of the 13th, but fuck this build off. I challenged Brandon to a 1 month build off with $100 and loser leaves Lil as the prize. Kid declined then challenged me to the same build off with no prize. I started in this thing, but lost interest real quick. There's no victory. Even if I win, I don't win. He'll still be around running his mouth, actin a fool. And I will have nothing to show for beating him. I could rub the victory in his face, but what good is that. If I had an incentive though.....how bout loser has a mod do a volunteer ban on his account? That would probably be juicy enough to drag me back...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Like a woman.^^^ Never satisfied.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> " you took the words right out of mouth " and your still here, wow how the game changed,no same game same players,yeah Mike how many pages of shit talk'n you put up with :dunno: now they want peace ! oh well all I got to say is Brandon is look'n real good I know his paint game is on deck but the build :wow: got damn how many fuck'n rabbits he got in that hat. Come Sinicle and finish this where is Sinicle :dunno: .......


Haters gon hate. No need to worry when you know your family is one of the best clubs out there still representing Boondocks,Ky. Oh well we still got til July to stomp the rest of em in.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

All I can say WIN,LOSE OR DRAW we will know who the winner is your both good builders,Sinicle you do hell of detailed work and Brandon can paint his ass off nevertheless I will remain nuetral in yalls battle may the Best Man Win :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Talking looooong shit, and can't put up $100. That's something isn't it. Talking alllllll that shit..... and doesn't have $100 to back it up (or won't put up $100). Now if I believe in myself, and another man challenges me, and bets me $100, $1000 etc, I'll be DAMNED if I won't step up to the plate with my $100. Now if you DON'T believe in yourself, you most likely won't bet the $100, $1000 etc. 

My point is this: If you're challenged to a bet, you can always decline. Be a man about it, and go about your business. BUT: Now here's the issue, and this is important - if you're challenged to a bet, and you start talking shit about "I can do it better than he can!", then you're a bitch. Plain and simple. A funky, once-a-month-bleeding, dirty down bitch. You declined to invest in yourself, gave all kinds of excuses about having money, but you can't put a measely $100 behind these 'so called' skills? 

I keep seeing this thread on page 1 when I refresh all topics (I fuck with cars). It just seems like some Real Men need to step in and impart some knowledge and game on these younger men who clearly lack older/smarter/wiser male role models in their lives. We have GOT to start raising our children better than this.

Now I didn't want to have to do this, but pic related - it's how I feel about the boys in here from kentucky that can't seem to raise up off each other's nuts for enough time to give each other a breath of fresh air:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

I'm going to give these gay homosexuals a minute to read my post and digest it, and hopefully they'll either shut the fuck up completely - or respond with an intelligent, well-thought-out rebuke.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

And in the time being, this is what I'm doing in front of your FACE


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol i read about a prargraph of that nonsense I'm not readin the rest of it. He can keep his 100$


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Big Hollywood said:


> And in the time being, this is what I'm doing in front of your FACE



Trollin.... Some have it.... Some don't.... You sir, are the weakest troll I've ever seen. Kan't be all burthurt gotta keep it funny... Like dis watch...


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> Trollin.... Some have it.... Some don't.... You sir, are the weakest troll I've ever seen. Kan't be all burthurt gotta keep it funny... Like dis watch...


Dis nikka Sinicle has to be the worst troll ever. Great modeler. Terrible troll. If you gon' klown first you gotta do homework and have archives... So....
You ever seen a cat CHOKE on a hairball?? Ya know sorta liek this interior ya did?








Instead of chockin on every build you do except two or three try finishing something... No, no the more cat hair in your lincoln either..








Speaking of that lincoln, it was for sale on here, the rear end fab work was so hideous it got laughed at for MONTHS before anyone ever bought it.. I don't have the pic that everyone was roasting but a pic of that dusty ass trunk that never gets put to use will be adequate.







Don't lemme find THAT classifieds ad.


Now lets talk bout YOU. really are you gangstter? lolz














SOmebody said you like the host off "My Classic Car" lets see what everyone thinks??

Dennis Gage's lil brother?















Another side by side, you be the judge..


















WHo's who? No the one in the red hat ain't super Mario either... :smh:


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Hold on... Still not done... Lemme give a quote...

"I saw some engraving work done by a guy named Tyler Parsons and it inspired me to try it myself. My design work leaves much to be desired, but the technique is flawless."-Sinicle








Somebody was influenced by a roll model's work before they were all butthurt... but what we say is irrelevant right.. Bwahahaha
Sit back, pop some popcorn and watch this strong left e-hook that my brothas fittin to bring you next..








Til then, we'll be looking forward to your next hand painted mural! Bwahahahahahahahaha Let the force be with yoU!








All pics courtesy of SInicle's photobucket.. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lmao... ^^^ WHere'd THIS guy come from? BWahahahahahahahaa Now THATS how you troll.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Here's what we need: We need that one slow boy from kentucky to put up $100. Let's make this a real competition.

Until said time, this thread is simply a nuisance when I (and Real Lowriders) refresh the main topic page in our endeavors to buy/sell and build real cars.

That is all. Happy Holidays by the way you rascals


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Hollywood said:


> Here's what we need: We need that one slow boy from kentucky to put up $100. Let's make this a real competition.
> 
> Until said time, this thread is simply a nuisance when I (and Real Lowriders) refresh the main topic page in our endeavors to buy/sell and build real cars.
> 
> That is all. Happy Holidays by the way you rascals


WTF does that have to do w/ the kiddie pool? Except marinate and maybe Hydrohype (might b ea few others) I haven't seen a single person on this entire model forum build a real lowrider. None. You bought yours, I built my first and half of the one I have now. ALl the roll models I mean every single one built their cars... Talk about irrelevant. :smh:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

ZeroTolerance said:


> WTF does that have to do w/ the kiddie pool? Except marinate and maybe Hydrohype (might b ea few others) I haven't seen a single person on this entire model forum build a real lowrider. None. You bought yours, I built my first and half of the one I have now. ALl the roll models I mean every single one built their cars... Talk about irrelevant. :smh:


I've never built a model car, young man. I'm talmbout when I refresh Layitlow's Topic Page ('what's new' button). I'm not talmbout models, junior. I'm talmbout Real Lowriders.


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Hollywood said:


> I've never built a model car, young man. I'm talmbout when I refresh Layitlow's Topic Page ('what's new' button). I'm not talmbout models, junior. I'm talmbout Real Lowriders.


Exactly, whatchu go tht elowtech version or soemthing? Go to the forum you wanan view be it projects, classifieds, post your rides, shows, etc. Instead of trolling teh 1:1's all day waiting for an update. :smh: Damn troll gonna holl ahe don't build models. You we can see your i.p. right? lolz newbie trolls. Complainin bout all the local shops wanting $2500 or better to juice your car. EIther cut yourself or pay to play buzzard lips.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow !


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

ZeroTolerance said:


> Exactly, whatchu go tht elowtech version or soemthing? Go to the forum you wanan view be it projects, classifieds, post your rides, shows, etc. Instead of trolling teh 1:1's all day waiting for an update. :smh: Damn troll gonna holl ahe don't build models. You we can see your i.p. right? lolz newbie trolls.


don't get backtraced sucka! kidding mike, and I kinda dig models. but tell that one homosex to put $100 on it so we can see a real contest. This has potential.


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

^^^ Enjoy the show! :drama:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Bumping with tits


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Hollywood said:


> don't get backtraced sucka! kidding mike, and I kinda dig models. but tell that one homosex to put $100 on it so we can see a real contest. This has potential.


Don't think I haven't tried. Can't tell a grown man what to do.. Except betta not come back in the clubhouse with an asswhoopin... lolz Just like mom used to say, you come home w/ an ass whoppin, you gonna get two. betta try dat nikka. lolz


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Hollywood said:


> Bumping with tits


OMG those are hella nice. I can smell the girly spray scent on em.. No mods check here hopefully it doens't get deleted... :cross fingers:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

ZeroTolerance said:


> Don't think I haven't tried. Can't tell a grown man what to do.. Except betta not come back in the clubhouse with an asswhoopin... lolz Just like mom used to say, you come home w/ an ass whoppin, you gonna get two. betta try dat nikka. lolz


Oooh i know that's right!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*THIS SHIT IS WHACK NOW*

WHO EVER WINS I'LL PAY THE FUCKIN 100 BUCKS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> WHO EVER WINS I'LL PAY THE FUCKIN 100 BUCKS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And some tits for you, sir. Looks like we have a real competition if both parties agree to these generous terms


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Wow !


X2


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

TINGOS said:


> WHO EVER WINS I'LL PAY THE FUCKIN 100 BUCKS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhh yea!!! Let the games begin!


BTW: I'm loving these tit posts from Hollywood and I'm an ass man. BUt that chick is HOT! :fool2:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

ZeroTolerance said:


> Ohhh yea!!! Let the games begin!
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm loving these tit posts from Hollywood and I'm an ass man. BUt that chick is HOT! :fool2:


You're a gentleman and a scholar, thus I'll post dat ass as encouragement to all ITT


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ZeroTolerance said:


> Ohhh yea!!! Let the games begin!
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm loving these tit posts from Hollywood and I'm an ass man. BUt that chick is HOT! :fool2:




who ever loses,,,,,gets the steppin.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)




----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm making a pilot and sleeping in here... Boyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoing! lolz


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> who ever loses,,,,,gets the steppin.


I'm gone buddy don't worry! Don't plan on loosing tho! You all can have this model forum!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> I'm gone buddy don't worry! Don't plan on loosing tho! You all can have this model forum!


yo Brandon you aint going nowheres wey,shit if you leave I'll leave too.This is home fool.We leave here & we still be on facebook.lol.I'm just tired of peeps not getting along thats all.I made my peace with Rizzo & I thought for reals I was taking that one to the grave.I like your club & Sinicle's club.Just all different gente enjoying the same hobby.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tired if the bs myself homie, I thought my situation with rizzo was over too. Now him and this guy try go team up on me a year and a half later out of no where. Now he backs out too? Shows what kind of people both of them are. I'm not arguing or ranting and raving with anyone on here ... I will still look but prolly won't post!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Big Hollywood said:


>


I like this hobby better :shocked:  :naughty:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Tired if the bs myself homie, I thought my situation with rizzo was over too. Now him and this guy try go team up on me a year and a half later out of no where. Now he backs out too? Shows what kind of people both of them are. I'm not arguing or ranting and raving with anyone on here ... I will still look but prolly won't post!



just post work wey,,,I use to be on everybodies page saying hi checking pics or what ever,,,now I just post pics on my page & dont even get on others pages that much,,,,,,,,,,,,If I wanna talk back in fourth we got facebook for that.shit will pass & the funny thing we all dont really hate each other cause we have this hobby thang incommon,,,,,,,,so for reals I hope this dies down & yall make peace & stay away from the drama.Now people HAVE BAD DAYS,,,,thats called LIFE mfo's ,,,,,,,,,cant have bays days everyday?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Big Hollywood said:


> Bumping with tits





Big Hollywood said:


> And some tits for you, sir. Looks like we have a real competition if both parties agree to these generous terms





Big Hollywood said:


>


This thread is gettin intresting now :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pancho1969 said:


> This thread is gettin intresting now :wow:


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

How bout some wet ones :naughty:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 572576
> How bout some wet ones :naughty:


LOL..those are nice, but they are all coverd up! we got bare flesh here DRE! LOL


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaamn!!!! Looking good up in here!! Lol


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

ZeroTolerance said:


> WTF does that have to do w/ the kiddie pool? Except marinate and maybe Hydrohype (might b ea few others) I haven't seen a single person on this entire model forum build a real lowrider. None. You bought yours, I built my first and half of the one I have now. ALl the roll models I mean every single one built their cars... Talk about irrelevant. :smh:


Umm, FYI, I built mine. And I am building a 52 Chevy right now layin body. No buyin shit here : )


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao. Built mine as well. Guess ya looking in the wrong place.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Same here


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I know I'M building my truck its not a Lo Lo but its on its way to being slammed on bags have a front clip from a '76 camaro n the rearend from the same car full custom and I'M doing all the work no shops for this guy I have my own lol


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

im the same way homie bout to start on my frame for my truck gona be a half breed between minitruck and lolo


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I owned and did up my own 78 Monte,painted it,nothing great for a backyard job,and I'm looking for my next 1:1 project.Sides what's it matter if you built a real lowrider or not,Hell I learned how to work on real cars from these little things as a kid.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

IF it were me in this buildoff... id be all ghost minus updates.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OK HOCK

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







LOL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> THats a damn clean job of that mod. However its no monkey see monkey do. THe real car's plate frame folds down for gas. THats why you never see the plate mod in anything newer than '60, if anything opening gas door on the side o fthe body.. Makes since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You know my stance on shit-talking. *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Don't know why what we really have matters to a model sight but I have my own junk built out the back yard or driveway even painted by me but coast one patterns some people got shit twisted


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

I said a few others that might've been forgotten. I don't cout mini trucks even though they do have just as much if not more work/fabrication as a lowrider, it's just how does this dude search lookin for 1:1's effect the toy aisle? and I hear you Tonio. You'd hate to be a hopper in th emidwest. lolz We gotta kidnap you and bring you to the ville this summer. I seen your trokita 408 its tough.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeroTolerance said:


> I said a few others that might've been forgotten. I don't cout mini trucks even though they do have just as much if not more work/fabrication as a lowrider, it's just how does this dude search lookin for 1:1's effect the toy aisle? and I hear you Tonio. You'd hate to be a hopper in th emidwest. lolz We gotta kidnap you and bring you to the ville this summer. I seen your trokita 408 its tough.


I don't have a truck bro must be someone else ..... I got a done up pos g body and a 59 impala tho


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> I don't have a truck bro must be someone else ..... I got a done up pos g body and a 59 impala tho


It was 408 models.. I seen ur 59, sweet. Tough project!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I have built lowriders and mini trucks, and the fab work that goes into a mini truck is 5x as much as a low low. I'm not a mini trucker by any means tho, never owned one. My 52 has whole new front suspension/ steering, str8 6 to a V8 swap, leaf springs to a 4 link and notched frame, and hand built floor and firewall from windshield wipers to tail lights. Got probably 200 hours of labor and 30 cases of beer in it so far, and not even close to bein done. All done in my 2'car garage. Gonna piss off the old guys seeing a 60 yr old car dragging body and frame down the road!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hhmmm... I thought this was a build off topic.. Not off topic...


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> I have built lowriders and mini trucks, and the fab work that goes into a mini truck is 5x as much as a low low. I'm not a mini trucker by any means tho, never owned one. My 52 has whole new front suspension/ steering, str8 6 to a V8 swap, leaf springs to a 4 link and notched frame, and hand built floor and firewall from windshield wipers to tail lights. Got probably 200 hours of labor and 30 cases of beer in it so far, and not even close to bein done. All done in my 2'car garage. Gonna piss off the old guys seeing a 60 yr old car dragging body and frame down the road!


minitrucks usually do have mor fab work than lowriders. That chevy damn sure will. good job keep it up.



CHR1S619 said:


> Hhmmm... I thought this was a build off topic.. Not off topic...


Naw, Sinicles posting progress in his topic and brandon ain't posting shit. I will say the body has seen paint, and it looks damn good so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Didn't little Brandum say he wasn't quitting this build off even though he's in it alone? With the deadline tomorrow, I'm sure he's been finished with that 60 for like a week or two now, no progress or finished pics yet huh?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nope. Haven't touched that car since you quit the build off. I figured you would come in here bumpin your gums again at due day. Just like a bitch. How u gonna quit a buildoff and then try to come and bump the topic??? I'm sure you will post your pics in here too won't you? Sore loser! Must have been really afraid you were going to get beat huh? Can't have lil Brandon beatin sinicle now can we???? That wouldn't look to good on yo report card, so you QUIT!!! Lol! Get a life loser!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't bother to reply and try to argue with me, I have better things to do with my life, so when I don't reply to your future comment where your rambling on about nonsense, you know why. Point blank end of conversation, you quit a long time ago so don't try to talk now, the peace and quit was nice lets keep it thy way!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

He never quit dumb fuck he said this build off was stupid cause he was the only one posting. And I think everyone agrees on that, And he always said he was going to meet the deadline dumb fuck you should read the post go back and see dumb ass!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Ummmm yea.... I'm pretty sure he quit. It's all in black and white. So get your facts straight before you look even more like a dumbass..... "Dumb fuck"


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Fuck it. I tried to build off against this fatherless, dishonorable fuck, but seems Im the only one here. I won this build off before it began, brandum knew this, thats why fuckmouth wouldn't put the money up for a prize and had to start his own thread calling me out with the exact same rules, minus the risk, the jackass. There's no incentive to win and my "competition" can't even post all the amazing progress that his wifey keeps tellin us about. Bigdogg's right: shit topic. Im out of this build off since there's not one worthy opponent in all of "Role Models", I'm washing my hands of you fake ass wanna be muthafukkas! When you want to anny up the $100 prize money and stick with the condition that loser leaves Lil for good, hit me up, I'll be your huckleberry. Until then, try to call your dad, rebuild that relationship a bit so you can hear that you're a failure by someone who you care about. Maybe then it'll sink in long enough for you to learn to shut that bitch mouth of yours once in a while and avoid any future situations like this.



Like I said. It's in black and white, " dumb fuck" lol! Might want to edit your post before everyone sees it!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Now I've got better things to do than argue and splash water back in forth in this kiddie pool!! Maybe when you all grow up you can be a "REAL BUILDER", LMMFAO!!!!! That's what I want to be when I grow up is a REAL BUILDER! Lol. Get a life and some goals set in it! Do something with your life's besides sit back and talk shit in a computer! Instead if trying to be a real builder how bout you get a real job! Lmao "splash" take that water splashed in yo face lil kid! Maybe one day you can be a real builder and build a real car!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Now I've got better things to do than argue and splash water back in forth in this kiddie pool!! Maybe when you all grow up you can be a "REAL BUILDER", LMMFAO!!!!! That's what I want to be when I grow up is a REAL BUILDER! Lol. Get a life and some goals set in it! Do something with your life's besides sit back and talk shit in a computer! Instead if trying to be a real builder how bout you get a real job! Lmao "splash" take that water splashed in yo face lil kid! Maybe one day you can be a real builder and build a real car!


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:ESTE WEY :buttkick:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Nope. Haven't touched that car since you quit the build off. I figured you would come in here bumpin your gums again at due day. Just like a bitch. How u gonna quit a buildoff and then try to come and bump the topic??? I'm sure you will post your pics in here too won't you? Sore loser! Must have been really afraid you were going to get beat huh? Can't have lil Brandon beatin sinicle now can we???? That wouldn't look to good on yo report card, so you QUIT!!! Lol! Get a life loser!





Lil Brandon said:


> Don't bother to reply and try to argue with me, I have better things to do with my life, so when I don't reply to your future comment where your rambling on about nonsense, you know why. Point blank end of conversation, you quit a long time ago so don't try to talk now, the peace and quit was nice lets keep it thy way!





Lil Brandon said:


> Now I've got better things to do than argue and splash water back in forth in this kiddie pool!! Maybe when you all grow up you can be a "REAL BUILDER", LMMFAO!!!!! That's what I want to be when I grow up is a REAL BUILDER! Lol. Get a life and some goals set in it! Do something with your life's besides sit back and talk shit in a computer! Instead if trying to be a real builder how bout you get a real job! Lmao "splash" take that water splashed in yo face lil kid! Maybe one day you can be a real builder and build a real car!


:tears: :roflmao::rofl::roflmao:



sinicle said:


> Like I said: I plan on keeping the deadline of the 13th, but fuck this build off. I challenged Brandon to a 1 month build off with $100 and loser leaves Lil as the prize. Kid declined then challenged me to the same build off with no prize. I started in this thing, but lost interest real quick. There's no victory. Even if I win, I don't win. He'll still be around running his mouth, actin a fool. And I will have nothing to show for beating him. I could rub the victory in his face, but what good is that. If I had an incentive though.....how bout loser has a mod do a volunteer ban on his account? That would probably be juicy enough to drag me back...


:yes::wave:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You quit sinicle all there is to it! Now let this stupid thread go!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> You quit sinicle all there is to it! Now let this stupid thread go!


:rant::tears::angry:


:roflmao::twak:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I guess this is your way of trying to get back in the buildoff a day before the d day? Lol what a bitch! I'm done talkin to you. Not even gonna give u the satisfaction with arguing wit to petty ass! U ain't shit!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You and ESO are some bitches tho I do know that! And you 2 are the only people I don't like on this site and I will always talk shit about both of you butt hole surfers! You the butt pirate he's the surfer. Lol lil bitches....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> You and ESO are some bitches tho I do know that! And you 2 are the only people I don't like on this site and I will always talk shit about both of you butt hole surfers! You the butt pirate he's the surfer. Lol lil bitches....


:tears::chuck::rant:

:roflmao::bowrofl::rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:dunno: bunch of bullshit ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


> :dunno: bunch of bullshit ...


:yes: :uh:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> :dunno: bunch of bullshit ...


X100 we need to let dis bs thread get bumpt way far back enough of d bs!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X100 we need to let dis bs thread get bumpt way far back enough of d bs!


Why? This shits funny as hell!!! Who cares if his bitch ass cries? All I ask is if theres any progress on his 60 and Brenda cries for 2 pages! Come on boss, you gotta find some humor in that? Let him keep barkin, everyone knows he ain't got bite.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Why? This shits funny as hell!!! Who cares if his bitch ass cries? All I ask is if theres any progress on his 60 and Brenda cries for 2 pages! Come on boss, you gotta find some humor in that? Let him keep barkin, everyone knows he ain't got bite.


BOSS??? lol.... Better listen to your daddy! He gonna put you in time out!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Why? This shits funny as hell!!! Who cares if his bitch ass cries? All I ask is if theres any progress on his 60 and Brenda cries for 2 pages! Come on boss, you gotta find some humor in that? Let him keep barkin, everyone knows he ain't got bite.


And I'm sure your "boss" has better things to find humor in, than your nonsense. I though this thread was long gone when you quit this buildoff. But I should have known better. You want to continue this like a petty child! Lookin real good for your lugk club there buddy! Keep makin your self look like a fool while we sit back and continue to laugh. Where all your cheerleaders go? Isn't that tellin you somethin?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol yall fools crazy ima just go ahead an mind my bizz an let yall do yalls thing


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> BOSS??? lol.... Better listen to your daddy! He gonna put you in time out!





Lil Brandon said:


> And I'm sure your "boss" has better things to find humor in, than your nonsense. I though this thread was long gone when you quit this buildoff. But I should have known better. You want to continue this like a petty child! Lookin real good for your lugk club there buddy! Keep makin your self look like a fool while we sit back and continue to laugh. Where all your cheerleaders go? Isn't that tellin you somethin?


:tears:

no wonder you're so mad, even without the pressure of losing money, you just can't seem to even meet your own challenge and finish a build in a month. let alone anything that could ever beat me. even if I were to NEVER finish the Camaro, it's still better unfinished than ANYTHING you've EVER completed in your life. and you know that EVERYBODY knows that. so keep crying:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> BOSS??? lol.... Better listen to your daddy! He gonna put you in time out!


Hold on brandon dont get it twisted dats just how my boy talks homie u taking it a diff way playa!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sinicle said:


> :tears:
> 
> no wonder you're so mad, even without the pressure of losing money, you just can't seem to even meet your own challenge and finish a build in a month. let alone anything that could ever beat me. even if I were to NEVER finish the Camaro, it's still better unfinished than ANYTHING you've EVER completed in your life. and you know that EVERYBODY knows that. so keep crying:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


I didn't challenge myself. I think I challenged you and you quit. Damn bro you are really starting to get annoying! Yea I haven't touched my car in 2 weeks cuz you bitched out like a sissy so no ones crying but you!
Maybe you should challenge yourself to a life! And concentrate on getting a real job besides bath and body works man for real! Old ass pervert! I bet the neighborhood child molester huh? You know you on the sex offenders list weirdo! Yea google it fellas ya boi is on the sex offenders list!!!' Seriously!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

^^^^^ :uh:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> ^^^^^ :uh:


Lol you know you the one that called and reported it! But know you love his cock? One disfunctional relationship you all got! 




Plus I like how you quit runnin yo mouth when i clowned yo ass last time, but you can come up with these cute little faces now! Go ahead and post that one where the mouth is open real big like you always do! Lmao!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> I didn't challenge myself. I think I challenged you and you quit. Damn bro you are really starting to get annoying! Yea I haven't touched my car in 2 weeks cuz you bitched out like a sissy so no ones crying but you!
> Maybe you should challenge yourself to a life! And concentrate on getting a real job besides bath and body works man for real! Old ass pervert! I bet the neighborhood child molester huh? You know you on the sex offenders list weirdo! Yea google it fellas ya boi is on the sex offenders list!!!' Seriously!!!!


Hilarious! Do you not see this dysfunctional behavior pattern of yours? Whenever your faced with any confrontation you react first with anger, then with lies. Everything from you can complete a clean build in a month to one of my club brothers pmed you talking shit on me, to the shop tag you posted hoping nobody would notice it's not the paycheck you claimed it was, and now some nonsense about child molestation. Now the first three lies I can understand cause they were related to the topic at hand, but you must have been reminiscing about when your uncle big dick spent the summer at your house and turned your butthole into mashed potatos to come up with the last one! LMMFAO!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lol you know you the one that called and reported it! But know you love his cock? One disfunctional relationship you all got!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ur a funny dip shit homie WHAT A JOKE :buttkick:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BIGDOGG323 VS LIL BRANDON??? 
NOW IM CALLING U OUT DIP SHIT YES OR NO BUDDY :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WUR DID U GO BREH :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tell em bout how you got your arson charge by dragging bigbutch323 in the woods and burning his ass up? Oh you keeping that from everyone too huh? Lol and that was a copy of a estimate you the dumbass that called it a check stub it's all in black and white a few pages back remember. I make 46$ a hour that's all I was saying! Lets see your pay check stub lol that's right you make minim wage don't you? And I'm assuming your wife wears the pants since she is a vet surgeon. At least one of you have something going for yourself! What she make 13$ a hour lmao! I'm 25 years old and own a house 3 cars 2 of them being lowlows full candy and chrome , the other being a Monte Carlo worth more than eveything in that apartment you live in. Full time collision repair and custom painter. Needless to say I'm in the process of building a 30k$ building in my back yard right now! talk all the shit you want bout me homie but you know damn well you wish u had it like me. Needless to say my woman is wayyyyy better looking than yours !! What to expect of a guy like you? Couldn't do any better! Bigdogg not givin it up?? I'm sure you have a nasty body odor that can be smelled from a few feet! I mean just look at your pics on fb homie I would absolutely hate to be you! Especially driving a shitty Lincoln with a cobbled up so called set up!!! And by the way that Camaro is garbage! I know you can come up with some better than that. Who opens one door? Lol lazy! 

WHAT YOU GOT PLAYA??? Nothin!!!! Haha sucks fo you!!!! I'm hittin switches n fuckin fine bitches ***** you growing a mustache!! Bwgahahahaha! I'm done I'm out
Piña get yo lil bitch before I out him in time out for you!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> WUR DID U GO BREH :dunno::dunno::dunno:




Why you mad??? Lmmfao!!!!
ESO couldn't handle me
Sinicle to scared like ESO
Now big bitch want some??? Lmao I would actually give u a chance at a buildoff but I'm not gonna waste my time, no thanks you'll bitch out to like the rest if em!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Tell em bout how you got your arson charge by dragging bigbutch323 in the woods and burning his ass up? Oh you keeping that from everyone too huh? Lol and that was a copy of a estimate you the dumbass that called it a check stub it's all in black and white a few pages back remember. I make 46$ a hour that's all I was saying! Lets see your pay check stub lol that's right you make minim wage don't you? And I'm assuming your wife wears the pants since she is a vet surgeon. At least one of you have something going for yourself! What she make 13$ a hour lmao! I'm 25 years old and own a house 3 cars 2 of them being lowlows full candy and chrome , the other being a Monte Carlo worth more than eveything in that apartment you live in. Full time collision repair and custom painter. Needless to say I'm in the process of building a 30k$ building in my back yard right now! talk all the shit you want bout me homie but you know damn well you wish u had it like me. Needless to say my woman is wayyyyy better looking than yours !! What to expect of a guy like you? Couldn't do any better! Bigdogg not givin it up?? I'm sure you have a nasty body odor that can be smelled from a few feet! I mean just look at your pics on fb homie I would absolutely hate to be you! Especially driving a shitty Lincoln with a cobbled up so called set up!!! And by the way that Camaro is garbage! I know you can come up with some better than that. Who opens one door? Lol lazy!
> 
> WHAT YOU GOT PLAYA??? Nothin!!!! Haha sucks fo you!!!! I'm hittin switches n fuckin fine bitches ***** you growing a mustache!! Bwgahahahaha! I'm done I'm out
> Piña get yo lil bitch before I out him in time out for you!





Lil Brandon said:


> Why you mad??? Lmmfao!!!!
> ESO couldn't handle me
> Sinicle to scared like ESO
> Now big bitch want some??? Lmao I would actually give u a chance at a buildoff but I'm not gonna waste my time, no thanks you'll bitch out to like the rest if em!


BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH UR NOT SCURRED ARE YA HOMIE?? ALL I WANT TO HEAR IS YES OR NO HOMIE SO WHATS UP


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Where you go typo?? Typo gangsta?? I'm not talkin shit just stating facts! You ****** ain't shit! Meet me at a show anywhere next summer ! A real show buddy not a model show! We will handle this shit face to face! Vegas jersey new Hampshire Delaware Montana Wyoming Tulsa St. Louis Chicago indi Portland and Vermont! Pic one and be there cuz I will be at all of em!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Where you go typo?? Typo gangsta?? I'm not talkin shit just stating facts! You ****** ain't shit! Meet me at a show anywhere next summer ! A real show buddy not a model show! We will handle this shit face to face! Vegas jersey new Hampshire Delaware Montana Wyoming Tulsa St. Louis Chicago indi Portland and Vermont! Pic one and be there cuz I will be at all of em!


BLAH BLAH BLAH YES OR NO???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

N mfn O u get that?? Face to face fool! Fuck a model ***** build a car come out and play wit the bigdogs lmao! I seriously would but you just gonna quit like your 2 buddies. 
Now the bitch list consist of
ESO
Sinicle
Big butch 

I would say who's next?? But na. Not gonna waste no more time in the kiddie pool! I'm out! See ya at a show near you!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> N mfn O u get that?? Face to face fool! Fuck a model ***** build a car come out and play wit the bigdogs lmao! I seriously would but you just gonna quit like your 2 buddies.
> Now the bitch list consist of
> ESO
> Sinicle
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: AW UR TO SCURRED ITS OK LIL BUDDY :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Man homie. I just checked your build thread and bwahahahahaha. That would have been a walk in the park homie yo shit is fuckin crap!!!! I mean seriously ***** you have one decent project ONE!! It's that radical that's no where beat primer! One???? Lol one!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Man homie. I just checked your build thread and bwahahahahaha. That would have been a walk in the park homie yo shit is fuckin crap!!!! I mean seriously ***** you have one decent project ONE!! It's that radical that's no where beat primer! One???? Lol one!



homie u wish u had my skills i seen ur shit too bro even my daughter builds better than u do homie :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

IF UR SO CONFIDENT BUDDY TAKE MY CHALLENGE HOMIE BUT I GUESS UR SCURRED TO HUH ITS OK BRO NOW WEN A MAN TALKS SHIT HE BACKS IT UP I GUESS UR NOT MAN ENUFF TO BACK UP THE BULLSHIT U TALK HOMIE :buttkick:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Man homie. I just checked your build thread and bwahahahahaha. That would have been a walk in the park homie yo shit is fuckin crap!!!! I mean seriously ***** you have one decent project ONE!! It's that radical that's no where beat primer! One???? Lol one!


Somebody's projecting! 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

We should really stop fuckin with this guy Frank, I hear he's been to jail! So if he says he's gonna fuck you up, it's probably the one thing he says that's not completely full of shit! 

OK OK even I can't say that without laughing!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> We should really stop fuckin with this guy Frank, I hear he's been to jail! So if he says he's gonna fuck you up, it's probably the one thing he says that's not completely full of shit!
> 
> OK OK even I can't say that without laughing!


hno:hno:hno:hno:hno: HE'S A JOKE BRO :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmmfao at this entire thread. Including the thread name mostly.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

she should change her name from lilbrenda to toothpick!!!:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEEEEYYYY!!! :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> HEEEEYYYY!!! :roflmao:


whats the matter princess?? Lol......


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> HEEEEYYYY!!! :roflmao:


Es tu novia o que wey! Lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> Es tu novia o que wey! Lol


:shocked:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







and on that note


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OFDatTX said:


> Es tu novia o que wey! Lol


Nope!


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

sinicle said:


> she should change her name from lilbrenda to toothpick!!!:roflmao:


"Oh..... So my money ain't good? You know how many chocolate milks I can get for this?!?!? How many bars of Soap!!!!???"

This thread is crap. lolz


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeroTolerance said:


> "Oh..... So my money ain't good? You know how many chocolate milks I can get for this?!?!? How many bars of Soap!!!!???"
> 
> This thread is crap. lolz


Lol


----------

